# Chelsio HW Filtering Firewall



## Phishfry (Aug 14, 2019)

Has anyone here used Chelsio 10G cards for hardware firewall? It is a ROM feature.
Chelsio uses a txt config file for hardware firewall. You write rules (similar to pf) and upload them to the card ROM.




__





						cxgbetool & hw filtering issues
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				




`deny ip from any to any via cxgbe3`


----------

